# Yogurt



## Tank82 (Oct 22, 2016)

Trying to lose as much fat as a can. No rush.  I've read alot about yogurt included on a diet. Some reviews say it's a plus and some say avoid dairy. I'm worried about the sugar. I think Greek yogurt has very little sugar. I get the plain, add some sugar free jelly and crushed almonds. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Sully (Oct 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with Greek yogurt, as long as it's real Greek yogurt with love active cultures, which very few of the options in the grocery store actually are. It's high in good fats, low in carbs, and is very filling. Plus it has should have live active cultures which are good for digestion and gut health. Cottage cheese is another option that's just as good. It's almost all casein protein. 

I don't get the mentality that dairy is the devil. I avoid a lot of it just because I'm lactose intolerant, but if I weren't I'd eat it constantly. Dairy is one of the most anabolic foods you can consume, along with eggs. You just have to pick and choose which kind you're consuming and make sure it fits within your current macro needs.


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 22, 2016)

I use plain Greek Non fat.  I always read the calorie content which will give you an idea of what possible surgars might be in it.  I try to  use the lowest calorie Greek yogurt i can find.


----------



## Zaven (Oct 22, 2016)

I love a good yogurt, but mostly for the quality Calcium than anything.  You don't want your calcium levels to get and stay low to where your Parathyroid is having to work too hard to keep calcium levels stable.  Stable calcium levels are very important to overall homeostasis and is often overlooked.


----------



## jamesroben (Apr 7, 2017)

I love to eat yogurt in breakfast everyday. It contains carbs and more vitamins and minerals that are good for health and body.


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 10, 2017)

I was big on yogurt and cottage cheese, but after reading posts and discussions on other forums about them, I cut them out of my diet. I have noticed a little less bloating, not sure if its related but I continue to leave them out of my diet.


----------



## lntense (Apr 10, 2017)

Doesn't Oikos have the lowest sugar content at 9g per serving?


Non fat plain greek that is



Edit: Sorry just noticed this thread is older than dirt.


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 12, 2017)

I like trader joes non fat greek yogurt. 22 grams of protein per serving


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 13, 2017)

I absolutely love Yogurt, I think all the positive effects will outweigh any of the negatives.


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a 170g tub of Greek yogurt before bed with a tablespoon of PB. Look forward to it every night!


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Non fat greek yogurt is good to go. I have used it for both cutting and bulking diets


----------



## JoshuaGilbert (Nov 17, 2017)

I love yogurt.


----------



## Victory (Nov 18, 2017)

Yoghurt is great. You have to be careful with what ones you buy though. I don't mind the higher fat yoghurts before bed.


----------



## striffe (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't remember the brand but I love lemon and lime yoghurts. I always use them as snacks between meals.


----------



## Viking (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't eat much yoghurt but love cottage cheese.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 23, 2017)

My favourite one is natural greek yoghurt by FAGE.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 28, 2017)

I love frozen yoghurt. I had a mango one earlier today.


----------



## odin (Dec 5, 2017)

SURGE said:


> My favourite one is natural greek yoghurt by FAGE.



That's the one I like. I had forgotten the name but FAGE is great quality and I enjoy the taste. They do different flavors now and the blueberry acai is great.


----------



## Viking (Dec 8, 2017)

odin said:


> That's the one I like. I had forgotten the name but FAGE is great quality and I enjoy the taste. They do different flavors now and the blueberry acai is great.



I just looked this brand up. Quite high protein and some flavors sound nice. Gonna try them out.


----------

